# BMQ and Officer Cadet



## cda84 (17 Jun 2005)

Ok so I have a quick question. I got sworn in 2 weeks ago as an officer cadet. Im going on BMQ in July. Im assuming rank doesnt make a difference in BMQ as I hope it doesnt. I know theres alot of people out there who must see occifers as...hmm. well ive just heard stories. So im just wondering will i be given a rough time or anything like that? Or is all equal and everybody is on the same page?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Standards (17 Jun 2005)

Since you are an OCdt going on BMQ, I assume you are a Reservist (PRes) as PRes BMQ = BOTP Pt 1.  
BOTP Pt 2 is an additional 6 (in a row) or 7.5 (weekend) training days prior to going on CAP (or equivalent).

Will rank make a difference?  The answer is both yes and no.

Your rank will not make a difference as far as what is expected of regarding the BMQ curriculum (i.e. pass marks are all the same).  However, you (and any other OCdts on course) will likely be assigned additional tasks in order to develop and assess your leadership capabilities.  For example, don't be surprised if you become the course senior for the duration of the course.  Additionally, it will reflect poorly on you should you not be seen to be setting an example (by keeping out of trouble) or not pulling your weight.

If you had said where you will be taking the course (or their was any information in your profile) I could possibly give you specifics vice generalities.


----------



## cda84 (18 Jun 2005)

Yea sure sorry, Im in the PRes. Im going on Res. BMQ to Edmonton on July 4th Ive been told. They havent told me anything about a BOTP Part deux lately. Although way back I do remember hearing about it. Well thanks again for the advice. Looking forward to it!

Chris


----------



## davidk (20 Jun 2005)

*Standards* is right on the mark. We had a couple of officer cadets on our P RES BMQ, and while none of them was made course senior for longer amounts of time, they were held to a different standard in terms of accountability, leadership, etc. Since you're going on to eventually become the superior officer of many people on your course, expect the friendly rivalry between the officers and NCMs to crop up, with some good-natured ribbing and the occasional (unnecessary) salute from your NCM buddies. Don't let being an OCdt get to your head and start bossing everyone around because "I'm an officer," and you should have no problems.

Good luck on your course.


----------



## rytel (30 Oct 2007)

Good advise, thank you.

I'm waiting on a job offer at the moment, but if all goes according to plan, I'll be starting BOTC for Artillery in Jan 08.


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

Rytel because you said BOTC I am assuming you are RegF and NOT PRes. If this is the case you will NOT be doing your course with NCMs but strictly with your fellow officers at StJean CFRLS. There is no seperate course for Arty officers or Inf Officers or any officers during DP1 phase. All mus complete BOTC which is Initial Assessment Phase (IAP) and Basic Officer Training Phase (BOTP) combined. To find out more about IAP or BOTP or even BOTC do a search on the forums and the information will be overwhelming.


----------



## rytel (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks Medtech.  I was thinking mainly of the advise re: "Don't let being an OCdt get to your head and start bossing everyone around because "I'm an officer," and you should have no problems." when I replied to this thread.

Trying to learn as much as I can before I start.


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

naw, if you're learning that now you should be okay


----------



## Meridian (10 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Rytel because you said BOTC I am assuming you are RegF and NOT PRes. If this is the case you will NOT be doing your course with NCMs but strictly with your fellow officers at StJean CFRLS. There is no seperate course for Arty officers or Inf Officers or any officers during DP1 phase. All mus complete BOTC which is Initial Assessment Phase (IAP) and Basic Officer Training Phase (BOTP) combined. To find out more about IAP or BOTP or even BOTC do a search on the forums and the information will be overwhelming.



Ahh the Course formally known as BOTC/IAP/BOTP/etc.    Rytel, you can see there are some newer threads discussing BMOQ around here;  this is the course you will be on.


----------

